
Diana Kennedy - vram22
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diana_Kennedy
======
vram22
First paragraph of the article, for some context:

>Diana Kennedy (born 3 March 1923)[1] is an authority on Mexican cooking known
for her nine books on the subject, including The Cuisines of Mexico, which
started changing how Americans view Mexican cooking. Her work is the basis of
much of the work of Mexican chefs in the United States. Her cookbooks are
distinctive because they are based on her fifty years of traveling Mexico,
interviewing and learning from cooks of all kinds in the country, and from
just about every region.

Apart from all she has done about research and writing about traditional
Mexican cooking, the part about her quinta (homestead), i.e. the section
"Quinta Diana" is also interesting.

